# Changing fuel hose to Toro 824



## mh82 (Sep 22, 2017)

My fuel hose is cracked and need to change new one. With quick look I think I need to disassemble quite much to get the job done. Any info how would be appreciated how to change fuel hose for my snowblower...


----------



## theoldwizard1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Nothing specific on that model, but you should know that there are actually 3 different types of 1/4" ID neoprene hose !

What is used on small engines is 1/4" ID, 1/2" OD
What is used on cars is 1/4" ID, 5/8" OD. Your spring clamps will not work !
They also make a high pressure (fuel injection) neoprene hose for cars. Either 5/*" or 3/4" OD.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to SBF mh82. Here is a link to changing the fuel line on your engine. It is not that difficult to do.

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=changing+tecumseh+fuel+line


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

*If it is a old school TORO. undo it at the shut off and follow it over to the carb. a piece of pie.k:k:k:k:k: Anyhoo, ALOHA from the Paradise City.:smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

like 93 states it's not hard,just follow it around. see how it runs.push the new one though the same route
where do you hail from? set up your user cp


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Tecumseh motors have the fuel line going behind the recoil shroud and just above the flywheel, held in place by metal tabs. It is critical to route it correctly. I have used a 5/16" bolt with the head cut off as a way to connect the new line to the old and gently pulling the line through. Automotive fuel line is 1/2" O.D. and will work, but Tecumseh OEM fuel line measures 7/16" O.D. and fits easier through the motor.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I've tried that pulling it through a couple times and the old one seems to come out just so far and the new one jams and refuses to go any further. Now I just accept that the recoil has to come off. Good time to squirt a little oil on the recoil spring and work it a bit while it's off.

But I wasn't aware of the OD difference between the OEM stuff and automotive fuel line so the larger diameter auto stuff might be my problem.

.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

Kiss4aFrog said:


> I've tried that pulling it through a couple times and the old one seems to come out just so far and the new one jams and refuses to go any further. Now I just accept that the recoil has to come off. Good time to squirt a little oil on the recoil spring and work it a bit while it's off.


*Yeah well if you had a BRIGGS on there. you would not have to do all that putzing around.k:k:k:k:k:*


----------

